# Uses For Vinegar .... I Had forgotten About Some Of These



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Alright ...... there are a lot of new folks here wanting to get an occasional tip. Most (some) of us have long "been there and done that" but after stumbling across this, I had forgotten some of the uses for vinegar. Besides, the new guys aren't indoctrinated in the truth yet ...... at least not enough to fully appreciate my well refined and sarcastic sense of humor. Geez ....

Household Uses Of Vinegar Worth Knowing | Prepper's Will


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is one for ya. Mix white vinager and rubbing alcohol to a 50/50 solution to get rid of swimmers ear.

Put about 7 drops in each ear. One ear at a time with head tipped hold it there a minute put a cotton ball in each ear to catch the liquid when you tip your head back up. Do this for a few days swimmers ear gone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Here is one for ya. Mix white vinager and rubbing alcohol to a 50/50 solution to get rid of swimmers ear.
> 
> Put about 7 drops in each ear. One ear at a time with head tipped hold it there a minute put a cotton ball in each ear to catch the liquid when you tip your head back up. Do this for a few days swimmers ear gone.


I never heard of the swimmers ear thing till last year. My Aunt who lives in Wisconsin told me. I have a pool so I sometimes run across the issue and it works great.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I never heard of the swimmers ear thing till last year. My Aunt who lives in Wisconsin told me. I have a pool so I sometimes run across the issue and it works great.


I grew up on a river and was pretty much like a fish in the water all the time. Guess that caught up with me. Now days just a darn shower in the right conditions will cause it.


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

"keep hiking water fresh"? I mean...that's cool and all, but I figure water in a container is pretty fresh if it just stays in there during your hike, right? 

Other than that, I'm gonna have to test some of this stuff, especially the crayon one. My toddler sure does like drawing anywhere but on the paper.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

When we are canning we place a splash of vinegar in the canner. It keeps the jars from getting a film on the outside.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a beautiful stainless steel cooking pot, . . . about 2 1/2 gallon size, . . . for a couple of years, it did duty on the wood stove to provide humidity in the air during the peak winter months. 

It developed a hard crust on the inside that nothing I could find would take it off, . . . until I heard about just plain ol vinegar. Poured a gallon and a half in it, . . . added enough water to get it up to the rivets holding on the pot's handles, . . . let it set a couple days, . . . took it to the sink, poured out the liquid, . . . and most of the crust was gone as well.

What little remained, . . . I scrubbed off very easily with a SOS pad.

Funny side effect, . . . the kitchen smelled really unique while the vinegar was in the pot on the counter there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Momma23Littles (Dec 12, 2017)

Great list! I like to soak all my fresh fruits in a solution of three parts water to one part vinegar to clean off pesticides and dirt. It also helps berries stay fresh longer.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I never heard of the swimmers ear thing till last year. My Aunt who lives in Wisconsin told me. I have a pool so I sometimes run across the issue and it works great.


Huh, hadn't heard of this either. Will keep this in mind!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I used vinegar and tinfoil to clean rust off of chrome. Cleaned up some shop stools really nice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I used vinegar and tinfoil to clean rust off of chrome. Cleaned up some shop stools really nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Been using the wadded up tinfoil trick for rust on chrome for decades... didn't know vinagar would make it even better.


----------



## mattKleinberg1982 (Dec 27, 2017)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------

